# I recieved this advice recently....



## flald (Aug 20, 2012)

> > > > *ADVICE FOR AN OLD GUY:*
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > ...


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 23, 2012)

WOW! What a HUGE set of.. earrings!


----------

